# help on weight in masonary jars



## new canada bee keeper (Nov 9, 2005)

i am meaning that honey weight is heavery than other foods


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The best thing is to get a cheap digital kitchen scale. They don't cost alot. I have one that I can set to zero after placing the jar on it, and then the wieght can be seen as I pour. Wieght of honey varies as much as containers do.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Have to be the smartarse here.............

Masonary jars are very heavy. Mason jars aren't too bad.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Seriously the digital scale is the way to go.

I got a nice one off ebay for like $30 and it has performed great. Both in grams and ounces.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

30 bucks. you got robbed. I wondered who bought all that stuff at those astronomical prices....


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Only top shelf my friend


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Canada Beekeeper,
Yeah, get some scales. That will save you lots of trouble, plus their fun for other things too if the kids need to do science experiments.

Any honey weight is the same as other foods. For instance a pound of honey is the same as a pound of popcorn. But it fits in a smaller container.

I'm guessing the the measurements you gave (12, 24, and 48 oz.) are the liquid contents? Or at least that's the way they are sold off the shelf here in the Real North America... Just kidding









Waya


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Why kid? Truth is the same no matter where you go..


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

the office supply folks (office depot, office max) carry a fairly inexpensive digital postal scale for under $30. the one I purcased has a tare and lb-vs-kg functions . the limitation is that it will only weight a maximum of 5 pounds. 

I commonly use mason jars for the honey I sell. a gallon of honey weight varies according to water content. and some variation will result from just how full you fill the jar. at this location the weigts of typical mason jars of honey are as follows: 1/2 pt - 11+ oz ; 1 pt - 22 oz ; qts - 44 oz.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, how much can you get in each? If you always filled the jar up to the top,(warm I assume), would that give you a weight of 3 lbs at least and sometimes more? Or what? In otherwords, could you always fill the jar to the same level and afford to give away a little honey, sometimes, for the time it would take to weigh each jar and apply an individual label?

Or could you always fill your jars to the same level and sell a pint, quart or half gallon of honey? Does honey LEGALLY have to be sold by weight?

[ March 26, 2006, 07:42 AM: Message edited by: sqkcrk ]


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Most states, and all provinces.....yup.
A 12 0z jar holds 1 pound of honey.
A 375ml jar holds 500g of honey.
A 750ml jar holds 1 Kg of honey.

J.R


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

sqkcrk,
I've never been able to get 3 pounds of honey into a quart jar. It's normally just a little bit under 3 pounds.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, how much trouble would you be in if you sold a full quart of honey? Would the Weights and Measures Police haul you off to jail because you didn't sell it by the pound?


Another solution would be to weigh a box of empty Mason Jars, fill them equally to the same level, weigh them again, do the math and make labels with the proper weight. Most comodities are sold by the pound, but they don't sell a pound. It's always 1 Lb. X Oz.(x oz.), X Kg.

Have fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

"So, how much trouble would you be in if you sold a full quart of honey? Would the Weights and Measures Police haul you off to jail because you didn't sell it by the pound?"

I have seen honey pulled from shelves by a food inspector because it was being sold by volume (quart and pint) instead of by weight. She insisted it be pulled while she was there.

In NYS we do have an exception for comb honey, which can be sold with no indication of weight.

Our state food inspection guys have gone wild. We always got our lump charcoal (hardwood) from an ice house nearby. NYS told them this year that either the ice or the charcoal had to go as it 'was too easy for the ice to be contaminated by charcoal'. The story I get is that they went systematically to all the ice houses to see if they were carrying charcoal and if they were they made them quit!

Save us, please, from NYS beaucrats of all stripes!


----------



## kenpkr (Apr 6, 2004)

digital scale


----------



## MRJPRICH (Jul 23, 2003)

I package honey in a 1 pint mason jar (2 cups) and it weighs out at exactly two pounds.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

"NYS told them this year that either the ice or the charcoal had to go as it 'was too easy for the ice to be contaminated by charcoal'."

And yet reefer trucks are allowed to haul waste automotive batteries to a lead smelter. The pallets are shrink wrapped, but there isn't any containment for leakers. I suppose they rinse the trailers out before they put food back in there.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

mrjprich,

Surely you must be including the weight of the jar, not the net weight of the honey only. Otherwise that would make your honey weigh 16 lbs a gallon.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

A pint jar holds 22 ounces of honey if properly filled. A quart holds 44 ounces. The pint jar will weigh 2# IF YOU INCLUDE THE weight of the jar, which IS NOT LEGAL. Weigth on label is of contents ONLY! Rick


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

A half-pint jar holds 8 *fluid* oz and *weighs* 12 oz
A pint jar holds 16 fluid oz and weighs 24 oz or 1 1/2 lbs
A quart jar holds 32 fluid oz and weighs 48 oz or 3 lbs
etc.

This ounce to ounce thing really confused me to begin with, but I think I've got it now.


----------



## MRJPRICH (Jul 23, 2003)

OK let me make this a little more clear:
A 1 pint jar holds 2 cups of liquid, (16 oz. of liquid ) Not all liquids weigh the same, but volume is, 8 ounces is 8 ounces. I pack honey in these jars, it weighs 2 pounds, So my honey is 1 cup = 1 pound. So yes, 1 quart is 4 pounds and 1 gallon is 16 pounds. I use a digital scale and zero-out the weight of the jar, so what's in the jar is what is weighed. Now your honey may be off by a couple of ounces from this, being a little thicker or thiner, but this is what I have.


----------

